# Old Western Facades



## Clubber (Jan 4, 2020)

Does anyone know if this company is still in business and how to get in touch with them? I want to custom order a bunch of his facades but his "Contact Us" page isn't working. 

http://www.gtrainbuildings.com/index.html

Along that same note, anyone know of anyone else that makes old western facades/ building flats for outdoors?


----------



## Dan Pierce (Jan 2, 2008)

Not perfect but playmobil has many western theme buildings.


----------



## Dave Meashey (Jan 2, 2008)

PlayMobil will need a UV protective clear coat if used outdoors. Lost the vanes on a windmill because I forgot to clear coat them. 

Yours, David Meashey


----------



## waikiki968 (Mar 4, 2017)

If you go to who.is (a domain registry lookup website) and search for gtrainbuildings.com it will provide domain ownership information. That info includes an email address and phone number. A google search of the phone number provided confirms that it (at least at one time) belonged to someone who constructs these items.


----------



## Clubber (Jan 4, 2020)

Thank you. I sent him an email.


----------



## Dwight Ennis (Jan 2, 2008)

A simple telephone call may put you in touch.


----------



## Dalspots (Apr 4, 2018)

Try Ozark Miniatures. They are selling what used to be Garden Texture plans. They had building plans for a few 2” deep.


----------

